# left heart w/ aortography



## maryann1224@bellsouth.net (Dec 20, 2012)

would the correct coding be 93459,93567 ?

1.    Left heart catheterization.
2.  Left ventriculogram.
3.  Coronary angiography.
4.  Saphenous vein angiography.
5.  Bilateral internal mammary angiography.
6.  Aortography.

CLINICAL HISTORY:
The patient is a 70-year-old male with a history of severe
coronary disease, prior 5-vessel bypass by history.  He is
admitted with chest discomfort reminiscent of his prior pain with
myocardial infarction prior to his 5-vessel bypass and suspicious
for unstable angina pectoris.

PROCEDURE:
After obtaining informed consent, the patient was transported in
the nonsedated condition to the cardiac catheterization suite.  The
patient was prepped and draped in a sterile fashion.  Lidocaine 2%
was used to infiltrate the skin and subcutaneous tissue overlying
the right common femoral artery.  A #6 French introducer sheath
was placed in the right common femoral artery utilizing the
Modified Seldinger technique.  We used a #5 French multipurpose
catheter to cross the aortic valve, measuring diastolic pressure
and performing RAO ventriculogram.  The multipurpose catheter was
withdrawn across the aortic valve and used for selective saphenous
vein angiography.  A mammary catheter was used for left selective
internal mammary angiography and right selective internal mammary
angiography and right selective native coronary angiography.  An
AL-2 catheter was used for left coronary angiography.  I pigtail
catheter was advanced into the aorta and a root aortogram was
performed to assess for the fifth graft that was not visualized.

(the findings were then listed) ....thanks much for any input!


----------



## dpeoples (Dec 20, 2012)

maryann1224@bellsouth.net said:


> would the correct coding be 93459,93567 ?
> 
> 1.    Left heart catheterization.
> 2.  Left ventriculogram.
> ...



 I would code:
93459
93567

HTH


----------



## maryann1224@bellsouth.net (Dec 28, 2012)

thanks danny!


----------

